# Fische grillen



## jucyfruit (14. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

es ist ja wieder Grillsaison  :e   :e   :e , kann mir einer von euch ein gutes Rezept für Forellen und Saiblinge geben? Ich will allerdings ohne Folie, sondern in so nem Grillkorb grillen.

Danke schon mal vorab.

Schöne Grüsse aus Bayern!

Jucy    :k   :q   :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2002)

Fische sind relativ fettarm, ich mariniere sie deswegen gerne in aromtisiertem Öl: Sonnnenblumenöl mit Knoblauch, Pfeffer und PAprika würzen, dazu Kräuter wie Rosmarin, Thymian, etwas Salbei (vorsichtig, wenig nehmen). Die Fische in einem GEfäß mit dem Öl übergießen, so daß soe bedeckt sind und über Nacht im Kühlschrank verschlossen ziehen lassen.
Ca. 1/2 Stunde vor dem Grillen rausnehemen und abtropfen lassen, kurz vor dem Grillen salzen und dann wie gewohnt im &quot;Korb&quot; grillen. Dazu Salate und Brot und natürlich ein feines Weinchen oder ein schönes Pils.


----------



## Gator01 (15. Juni 2002)

hört sich gut an, werd ich auch mal probieren  :z Gator01


----------



## masch1 (15. Juni 2002)

Hi Thomas Das müßte doch auch mit &quot;Steckerlfische&quot; gehen oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2002)

Logo geht das auch mit Steckerlfisch. Aber bitte keine gefrosteten Fische, sonst fallen sie vom Steckerl.


----------



## Mühle (15. Juni 2002)

Habe neulich in einer Spontanaktion eine tiefgefrorene Forelle mit Alufolie auf dem Grill gemacht, weil nicht genug Fleisch zum Grillen da war. Einfach fertiges Fischgewürz, etwas Zitronensaft und Öl dran und schön durchgegrillt. Ein Genuß. Selbst Nicht-Fischesser waren begeistert.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. Juni 2002)

also das hört sich ja wirklich lecker an... muß ja immer neue Variationen &quot;ausgraben&quot;, um meine Frau noch fürs Fischessen begeistern zu können.. aber Grillforellen findet sie auch recht lecker.. 

schon ein Glück, einen kompetenten Koch wie Thomas auf dem Board zu haben


----------



## chippog (17. Juni 2002)

ich zitiere huchenalex: &quot;schon ein Glück, einen kompetenten Koch wie Thomas auf dem Board zu haben&quot;

so isses!

an sonsten findet sich weiteres sowohl zum thema grillen alsauch von thomas, wenn ihr mal in den alten themen rumstöbert.

mein standardkommentar zum thema ist ansonsten, feste fische, wie lachs, heilbutt, seewolf alias kattfisch, seeteufel, lumb, verschiedene haiarten, tunfisch, schwertfisch und ähnliche, aber auch makrelen und heringe lassen sich prima grillen, gewinnen aber in der regel durch oben genanntes marinieren in öl, wenn wir mal makrele, lachs und hering en wenig ausklammern, da die eh schon so fett sind.

smaklig måltid aus schweden, chippog


----------



## Pottwal (20. Juni 2002)

Thomas 9904,

wann veröffentlichst Du eigentlich Dein erstes 
Fischkochbuch ????:b 

ich bin Dein erster Kunde


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2002)

Das gibts hier im Anglerboard - Top - Shop schon zu kaufen: 
&quot;Bratfisch und mehr&quot;, erschienen im Paul Parey Verlag


----------



## nischte (20. Juni 2002)

> Das gibts hier im Anglerboard - Top - Shop schon zu kaufen


#d


----------



## Hummer (21. Juni 2002)

Was gibt es da zu #d ?

Das Anglerboard ist für die member kostenlos, nur der Betreiber zahlt jeden Monat eine nicht unerhebliche Summe dafür.
Es ist völlig legitim, daß ein Teil dieses Geldes durch den Verkauf im Topshop wieder reinkommt.
Darüberhinaus ist das Buch wirklich empfehlenswert.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Angelheini (28. Juni 2002)

Alter Schwede,

hier kann man ja glatt das Gefühl bekommen, dass nicht genügend Smilies zur Verfügung stehen, das hab ich doch glatt mal schnell geändert und kann zum Beitrag von Nischte (Was er uns auch immer damit sagen wollte ...) nur dieses hinzufügen:





Klar gibts das Buch hier im Top-Shop zu kaufen, zumindest habe ich es schon mal gesehen.
Also Nischte sprich mit uns, teile Dich mit, rede Dir alles vom Herzen, auch wenns manchmal schwerfällt. Wir sind alle bei Dir, keine Sorge alles wird gut, aber Smilies sind doch nun mal Smilies, sie sollen zusätzliche Freundlichkeit bringen und keine Texte ersetzen. Stell Dir bloß vor, wieviel Geld wir hier sparen könnten, wenn man auf die Smilies verzichten würde, so wenig Traffic u.s.w. u.s.f.
Aber ich glaube, ich verliere mich jetzt in Details ...

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. Juni 2002)

*lol*

@nischte,

wat soll dat bedeuten  ;+ 

#d kein Buch gefunden ;+
#d keine Ahnung, kann nicht lesen :g 
#d keinen Top Shop gefunden ;+
#d kann den Top Shop nicht bedienen oder ;+
#d wo bin ich hier :c 

Wie auch immer, es ist alles in Ordnung, wir sind ja da  :q


----------



## Mühle (28. Juni 2002)

Habe den Beitrag von Nischte auch nicht verstanden! Wir werden es wohl alle nie erfahren, was er uns damit sagen wollte!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Juni 2002)

Hab das Buch vor 14 Tagen einem Bekannten, der nur ca. 2x im Jahr zum Fischen kommt :c aber leidenschaftlich gern Fisch isst :k und keine Ahnung vom Fischzubereiten hat  , gezeigt und schon wars weg   Jetzt bestell ich mir halt nochmal eins :z


----------



## schlot (29. Juni 2002)

habs mir bei der letzten Bestellung im Top Shop
mitbestellt, beim stöbern im Buch viel mir dann das Bild
vom Autor auf ziemlich identisch mit dem Avatare von
Thomas 9904 und dann hats halt geklickt.
Übrigens sehr empfehlenswert das Buch
Gruß
schlot


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2002)

Freut mich daß Euch das Heft gefällt, schließlich ist man da als Autor auch (ein bißchen) eitel :q .
Wir haben eben auch vor allem Wert darauf gelegt, nicht einfach noch ne Rezeptsammlung zu machen, sondern ein bißchen &quot;Grundlagen&quot; für die Fischküche zu vermitteln.


----------



## chippog (29. Juni 2002)

eigenlob stinkt und zwar in diesem fall nach herrlich frischem fisch lecker zubereitet! watt soll ick da als fischrezeptemod noch zu sagen? ausser vielleicht mahlzeit?!

der thomas hat sich da reingekniet, wie er sich auch hier reinkniet: mit herz und seele! ich habe das ding auch und kann es nur weiterempfehlen, vor allem auch an den einsteiger!! bei meinem meter (wenn das man ausreicht?) fischkochbüchern eines der besseren.

abschliessend noch: weitere meinungen, wenn sie im zwischenmenschlichen rahmen bleiben, welche auch immer, bitte auch in worten und mit nischten nur in &quot;bildern&quot;!

chippog


----------



## Istvan (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original von Thomas9904 _
> und dann wie gewohnt im &quot;Korb&quot; grillen.


Bei dem Lesen der fachbezogenen Beiträge habe ich Lust bekommen, es selbst einmal zu probieren.
Dazu meine Frage: Wie sieht denn so ein Korb aus?
Und welche Hitze verträgt der Fisch? 

Istvan


----------



## havkat (4. Juli 2002)

Moin Istvan!
Ist so ´ne Art &quot;Gitterrost&quot; in Fischform. Aufklappbar mit Griff. Gibt´s im Campingbedarf, bei gut sortierten Gerätehändlern etc.
Mit der Hitze schön vorsichtig sein, sonst trocknen die Leckerschmeckis aus, bzw. sind aussen schön knusprig und innen Sushi.


----------



## Kalle25 (5. Juli 2002)

Moin Stefan,

achte aber darauf, daß die Körbe Holzgriffe haben. Sonst wird es ziemlich heikel, die Körbe zu wenden. Ausserdem sollten die Verschlußklammern aus dem gleichen Material wie die Körbe bestehen. Ansonsten kann man unterschiedliche Ausdehnungen des Materials haben. Die klammern rutschen bei Wenden in die Glut und dann hat man ein Problem.

Meine ersten Körbe habe ich nach dem ersten Einsatz umgetauscht.


----------



## chippog (17. Juli 2002)

mittlerweile grille ich fast alles nur noch in solchen körben, die es auch in rechteckigen varianten gibt, da ein umdrehen des grillgutes so viel leichter möglich ist. ausserdem mache ich folgendes. den grill fülle ich nur an einer seite mit holzkohle. wenn ich dann mit dem grillen anfange lege ich dass grillgut direkt über die glühende kohle. je empfindlicher das gut ist, desto ehr lege ich es auf den teil des grilles, wo die hitze nur indirekt also auch kälter hinkommt. so kann ich durch den grad der bräune und durch kontrolle der festigkeit beim fisch steuern, dass er sowohl aussen gerade knusperig und innen gar ist. chippog


----------

